# Getting started in Oklahoma?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are some leads for you, if you explain that you want to learn, you can generally find good people who are happy to help you. They won't train your dog for you but they will help you learn. There is a Golden Club event coming up that you might want to check out at the end of May, I attached the link below. Hope you'll give us updates.

Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.

https://threerivershrc.com/

https://www.facebook.com/soonerretrieverclub/

https://www.cogrc.com/

Hunting Retriever Club : Oklahoma Duck Hunting

RTF - Retriever Training Forum


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Do a search on this forum. I think I once started a thread on this subject a couple years back.


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you both! This gives me a few new leads and for that we are grateful. Hopefully they will pan out and we will have a new sport to enjoy together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Do a search on this forum. I think I once started a thread on this subject a couple years back.



This one?????


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ld/104083-how-locate-form-training-group.html


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This one?????
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ld/104083-how-locate-form-training-group.html


THANKS! That is the one!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Central Oklahoma Golden Retriever Club is a GREAT GROUP and many active in field events.


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Carolina mom for locating the thread—lots of good ideas. K9, COGRC was the first group I contacted but I haven’t had luck reaching them via their site or through FB but I will keep trying. Have reached out to some other groups so I very much appreciate all the leads. Thank you all!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

watergirl said:


> Thank you Carolina mom for locating the thread—lots of good ideas. K9, COGRC was the first group I contacted but I haven’t had luck reaching them via their site or through FB but I will keep trying. Have reached out to some other groups so I very much appreciate all the leads. Thank you all!


Let us know how things are going once you get started. We love sharing progress of all levels of dogs!


----------

